# New Kayak day: Nucanoe Frontier 12



## RamblinWreck (Jul 3, 2018)

Well, I finally made up my mind after waffling between several brands and models of fishing kayaks, and today I picked up a Nucanoe Frontier 12 kayak. Gonna take it on the maiden voyage tomorrow, probably down the Etowah near me in Forsyth county. I picked this one because I'm 6'1", 200 lbs and I appreciate the open deck for my big feet, and the extra stability. Plus, looking to the future when I get too old and can't paddle as well, I can put a trolling motor on it.

I've been using my 16' canoe, but it just doesn't work that well solo. The canoe is really for river trips where the emphasis on fun rather than fishing.  better for fun tandem rides

Next I have to start rigging it, like put on a anchor trolley, and maybe a crate behind the seat for stuff. I'll figure it out as I go. Right now I just want to get it wet and play in it, and then get it ready to fish from. I'll have to dust off my tackle, as I haven't seriously fished in years, just wet a line every now and then.

Looking forward to fishing the rivers , and eventually wetting a line with some of the GON gang.

Here she is.. I took the seat out temporarily to bring it home.


----------



## martinc (Jul 4, 2018)

Where did you get yours from and if you don't mind what did you pay for it? I'm in the market for one.


Martin


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 5, 2018)

It was as cheap as I was gonna get one anywhere else ("list" for the hard of thread comprehension, at Outside World in Dawsonville), and they just took 3 new ones off freight delivery the morning before I got there...

I admit it. I was a little weak. I saw what I wanted, fresh off the truck, still wrapped in plastic (like a bouquet of flowers), and I whipped out the plastic. 

I already forgot how much it cost. That is how you know you made a good purchase!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 5, 2018)

Have PFD and paddle, so I reckon that's enough. Hitting the river tomorrow AM.

Today I cleaned my reels and went to Academy for some new line. Went ahead and got an inexpensive cart, while I dream up some better design that costs 300% more (LOL). Im off to the put-in in the AM. Sorry y'all have jobs.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 9, 2018)

Hopefully making the first fishing trip in the F12 tomorrow at Lathem reservoir. It is close to me and seems like a good place for a newbie yak fisherman to learn on. I will try to take a few pictures. I have not really done too much to the NuCanoe yet, just modified the seat base a little with a BP quick-release seat swivel so I can take it off when transporting the boat. I also bought a Milennium (big fan of their deer stand seats) B-100 marine seat, and put one of the BP QR seat plates on, so now I can snap on either seat and figure out which one I like better. I did buy a rod holder, and will make a drag chain with a dog leash that should keep me in one spot. 

Speaking of fishing, a lot has changed and I am behind the times! Wacky worms, senkos, spy baits, drop shotting, braided and flouro lines, and many new buzzwords for me to learn. I will simply throw a Rooster Tail, and fish a plastic worm with a Texas or Carolina rig, I guess those methods should still work! I did order about $100 worth of new tackle today. 

Yesterday, I ran the Etowah with my 26 y.o. daughter Sarah, in my 16" Esquif Mistral canoe. We put in at Hwy 9 River Park, and took out at River Bend Gun Club. The river was running a good cfm and was about 4.5 feet on the gauge, and we zoomed down in only four hours, stopping once for a snack and water break. Below Kelly Bridge, we ran into a huge tree across the entire river and had to think fast, pull up to it without getting "strained". We got out onto the tree, slid the boat over, and got back in without mishap. At the take out, which is just a trail up the bank at the gun club, we missed the landing spot and had to circle back upstream, and could just barely make headway. My daughter is an inexperienced paddler, and, well, a bit girly, but she dug in and we made it. It was a beautiful sunny low humidity day, just perfect. I was going to go myself in the NuCanoe, but she wanted to go, so we took the canoe instead. Not sure how I would have got over that tree by myself.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 10, 2018)

Went fishin', but they weren't biting what I was throwing. I hooked one on a rooster tail but it got off. So the yak is still a virgin.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2018)

That's a good looking rig!  Lot's of deck space and a really comfortable looking seat.  I think I have that same tackle box


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 10, 2018)

That box has had it's last kayak ride - it is too big, and I don't need all that stuff. There's extra spools of line, surf rigs and wire leaders, big bobbers and panfish/catfish tackle, junk galore, and I was rooting around in there too much. It can stay in the truck and I'll go back to shore if I have to. 

I'm going to get a couple Plano flat boxes, and just take what I need for these day trips close to home. Worms and flukes in various colors, a few crankbaits and topwater lures, some spinners, and a few shakeyheads. 

I hated getting skunked today; I'm thinking about going right back in the morning for round 2. I hope I haven't lost my mojo! I have no idea what they bite, or where, on Lathem reservoir. There were fish blowing up bait on top here and there, and plenty of good looking cover, but no dice today. 

I got some more odds and ends to do on the boat before next trip: I got an anchor today, and some hardware to make a drag, and track hardware to strap in a milk crate. There wasn't much wind today, but it won't be calm every day, no. Also, I need a longer paddle for sure, this 98" Magellan is too short. A trolling motor would be even better!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes...I learned to try bring just the bare essentials in the yak. You might try trolling around a couple crank baits to cover some water and see if you hook into something.  If no bites after a while, try a different lure that maybe dives deeper, shallower, shorter, longer lure, rattler, etc.  I catch a lot of fish trolling along.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 17, 2018)

Went back to Hollis Lathem resv again today, but got skunked again. It was looking real good, a beautiful day for a paddle, just a bit windy. It rained there pretty good last night - I was watching the radar.

I did hook a small bass on a crankbait, but he shook the hook before I got him in the boat. I am now 0 and 2 on this lake, but I do feel like I am figuring it out.  I covered a lot of water - the paddle back was a long one against the wind. But...

Today the brown truck brought me a small trolling motor, so I'll be able to fish the larger open waters more effectively - I'll still paddle the rivers and skinny waters. I already have a battery and a box, just need to get some wire so I can put the battery up front for better weight distribution. The boat rides a lot easier when you get the trim right.

I've got a hankering to fish the 'hooch. Love to join anyone planning a trip. Guess I could do it solo, looks like all you have to do is check the generating schedule and avoid those high release conditions, other than that, negotiate 20 rocks rapid and a few shoals..

Also today I spoke with Allan Ragsdale of Fall Line Guide Service about a kayak trip on the Flint for shoal bass. He comes highly recommended in these parts. I'll be going with him for a day (on a weekday) in a week or two.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 17, 2018)

Allen's a great guy and can put you on the shoal bass.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 18, 2018)

Good luck on those shoalies!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 24, 2018)

Finally broke the ice at Lathem res, and slimed the kayak! I released him for luck. Don't like to eat bass anyway. I prefer bream, trout, or catfish for the pan. Bass get let go to fight another day.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 25, 2018)

Forgot to say I tried a trolling motor (Newport NV 46 lb) for the first time on this trip in the Frontier 12. It worked very well but I had to just about get in the back to reach the tiller. I found an extension that will work great for next time. It got me around the res pretty well. I am going to have to figure out a better way to run it from the seat. I'll probably go all mad scientist on it later, but right now I wanna fish.

One thing I learned I don't want is a full-size group 31 Duracell Ultimate AGM battery in the kayak anymore. Whew! Thing weighs 68 lbs, which is what the kayak weighs by itself. I had it around, so I took it for the test run. So today I picked up a 35 AH SLA wheelchair type battery that only weighs 24 lbs, and will actually fit inside the front hatch. Nice. Newport says 50 AH minimum for their motors, but this ain't no 18' bass boat; I think it will do for what I need it to. We'll see how it does.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 1, 2018)

Glad to see you're putting some in the boat


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh, man. Just got home from a gray misty day on the Flint with my new friend Allen Ragsdale. He decided we should go for it today before the rain mucked up the fishing, so I met him at Sprewell Bluff Park at 7AM. We were on the river all day, got rained on a bunch (no storms, just rain and drizzle, but that's why we all buy rain gear, right?), but I caught my first 5 or 6 shoal bass! Very cool! It was tough fishing, but I enjoyed every minute of it. Sorry for no fish pictures, my cell was stowed in the dry bag, and every time I caught one, I said "I'll dig out the phone for the next one, it will be bigger". I was too busy fishing, I guess.

The fish were small, but Allen caught a couple in the 2 lb range, and broke off a big one. He is a fishing machine, smooth and efficient on the water, and I guess he made twice as many casts as I did. I need to work on that - doing more casting and less paddling, I mean. Also, I missed a bunch of strikes because I'm rusty feeling the strike on the plastic worm in current. I got the feel back today, yep. All the fish I boated were on a Texas rig.

The F12 did very well on the river. It paddles pretty easy - not exactly nimble, but plenty responsive enough to negotiate the shoals. Very happy with my purchase. I'll get a pic up tomorrow, I'm bushed.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 2, 2018)

Morning light at the launch.


Ready to fish!


Never get off the boat - just kidding, this isn't Cambodia. The Flint invites the wader, but watch the slippery green stuff.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats on a great trip!  Looks like you're finding your groove in the new yak!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 3, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Morning light at the launch.
> View attachment 938623
> 
> Ready to fish!
> ...


Felt sole wading boots


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 10, 2018)

New addition to the F12: a small Lowrance sonar rig. You know a Techie like me loves the gadgets! It had to be done. 

Still thinking about my mad-scientist trolling motor setup. I'll be adding a homebrew remote speed/direction control and doing away with the head. I figure well under $50, a 60A PWM unit (ebay special) and track-mounted wired control housing. No drilling. Waterproof. Plus, it all has to be easily removable when I fish rivers with shoals or don't need the motor. Shame I have to pay the dang state a tax for a kayak and trolling motor, and paint numbers on my boat.


----------



## martinc (Aug 11, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> New addition to the F12: a small Lowrance sonar rig. You know a Techie like me loves the gadgets! It had to be done.
> Shame I have to pay the dang state a tax for a kayak and trolling motor, and paint numbers on my boat.




Yup, just registered the canoe for the same reason, my numbers were in the mail when I got home last night. Atleast the price is reasonable.

Now I can motor up and float down on some of the larger creeks and rivers with out having to worry about arranging a shuttle. Plus it'll help if I choose to do an over-nighter trip.



Martin


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 25, 2018)

Fished the Flint again today with a friend, me in the F12, and Col Bill B. (USAR) in his 10' WS Ride. They were biting well; water was about right, or maybe just a tad low. We fished from sunup to about 3PM, and caught about 15 each, including several 2-3 pound size fish, and I had one heart-breaker-size shoalie come off right at the boat, I mean a serious fish. You could have heard my anguished cuss word up and down the river for miles.

Bill caught several on top, while I was sticking to the worm, because I could not buy a single strike on top with the small size (80) whopper plopper I had. Bill was catching them on the 110 size. Later in the day, I went back to the whop on top, and finally caught a real nice fat one for the big fish of the day. Excuse the poor pics, I had got sunscreen all over the cam lens, but here are 2:


Edit to say, yes, all shoal bass were released in fine shape to fight and spawn again.


----------

